# Readhead kronic



## jmoreau (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone shooting this bow???
Any comments thoughts, or other???:darkbeer:


----------



## mdierker (Jun 30, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1053370811#post1053370811 and pm me if you need anything


----------

